# Dead mother new ooth



## comsubin

A student of mine brought in a female mantis on Monday. She laid her ooth on Tuesday and just dropped dead today (Friday). Now, I've done the research on caring for nymths and I will continue to do so but there are a couple important questions I need to know. Because I'm dealing with grade 5 students I don't know howc ommitted and reliable they are to this breeding project. So, I want to prolong the ooth hatching as long as possible. Today I have brough the ooth home and placed it in my garage. I'm currently testing the temperature and will post it once I know as to provide you experts with better information. Is this a good decision? Also, if I keep the ooth at this garage temp. when should I expect them to hatch? I live in Oakville, Ontario, Canada.

All information will be greatly appreciated because I truly believe in preserving the life cycle.

Thanks, MJP


----------



## Rick

Assuming we are dealing with a chinese mantis here. If your garage is not heated and you live up north it probably won't hatch until spring. Normal room temperatures inside the house will cause them to hatch in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## comsubin

As far as species, it is that pea green type found in North America. The current temp. in the garage is 14 degrees celcius.


----------



## Rick

Green doesn't tell me anything. If it's large then its probably chinese.


----------



## comsubin

Approximately the length of an average index finger. I'll upload a picture tomor.


----------



## 0TG

Could be a European.


----------



## Rick

Yeah either european or chinese. If so the incubation of the ooth is different. European need a cold period.


----------



## comsubin

Let's assume it's either or...what temp does this cold period need to be? Also, there is no natural light in the garage, would that be a problem?

Thanks again for all your help


----------



## Rick

Light has nothing to do with it. In your area you could probably get away with just leaving it outside for a month or if your garage is in mid to low thirties leave it there. For chinese no cold period is needed.


----------



## comsubin

The temp is a constant 14 degrees © or 57 F. Is this too warm?


----------



## comsubin

Sorry, this temp. is for the garage.


----------



## Rick

Yeah a bit too high to be considered a cold period.


----------



## comsubin

I read on another posting that it is suggested to put the ooth into an air tight container and stick it in the fridge. I have done this. Is it smart?


----------



## Rick

> I read on another posting that it is suggested to put the ooth into an air tight container and stick it in the fridge. I have done this. Is it smart?


Guess you will find out if it hatches or not.


----------



## rlechols

I have kept chinese eggcases in the fridge all winter before, and they hatched just fine. Although, it is best to put a moist cotton ball in with the ooth, to provide humidity, and replace it when it dries out. Don't store the ooth in a plastic bag, the humidity will cause it to mold. Try a breathable container, one with holes in the side or lid, or a brown paper bag.


----------



## comsubin

What about a ventilated plastic bag with a moist cotton ball?


----------



## comsubin

ok, I've switched it to a small cardboard sugar box and placed a moist cottonball in there. Is this cool? Also, how can I post pictures?


----------



## yen_saw

it should be alright but you need to check the ooth frequently for mold. Or you can place the ooth inside the sealed plastic bag without moist cotton.


----------

